# New Beek In WI



## brettj777 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey All

Hello, my name is Brett. I am a, soon to be, new Beek in SE WI. I have secured a location for my hives about 30 min from my house. They have previously hosted some commercial bees on the property in years past. 

I plan on building 2 TBH's in the next couple weeks, as my bees are supposed to arrive in the first week of April. Have been reading LOTS of forum threads and several different sites of information. I have been interested in this idea for a few years now, but it looks like the stars are in alignment this time for it to happen!

So we will see how this goes, nervous and excited at the same time. (Really not looking forward to getting stung either)

Thanks!


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

have they legalized bees in Milwaukee yet


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource Brett. Just curious as to why you've choosen to start with TBH? My experience is that it's tough to get a colony to winter successfully, consistantly, in TBH in Wisconsin. Best of luck to you and your bees.

Wisnewbee


----------



## brettj777 (Feb 27, 2013)

danno said:


> have they legalized bees in Milwaukee yet


There is an Ordinance in place, but it is a PitA. You are required to take several "classes" at a not cheap cost to learn the Lang Way...and you need permission from yoru neighbors, a fence and several other restrictions. (That unless you have a huge yard, dont bother)


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## brettj777 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wisnewbee said:


> Welcome to Beesource Brett. Just curious as to why you've choosen to start with TBH? My experience is that it's tough to get a colony to winter successfully, consistantly, in TBH in Wisconsin. Best of luck to you and your bees.
> 
> Wisnewbee


I choose TBH because 
- I can build my own hive. 
- I can manage it with less equipment.
- I like the simplicity of harvesting comb.
- I am not looking for gallons of honey out of it.

As for wintering...if they can successfully overwinter TBH's in Maine and Alaska...I dont think the problem is inherent in the design of the TBH...maybe it has something to do with the beek and/or the millions of variables intrinsic in working with a 'wild' creature in nature. 

But everything I know is because I read it on the Internet....and they can't print anything that isn't true. Bonjour` 

So it's all just theory until I try it a few times. So I am giving it a try!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Brett. It should be fun.


----------



## gregluxus (Jun 24, 2011)

GO BEARS  good luck Brett


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Brett!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Best wishes from Kenosha County, WI. You will enjoy the hobby. The stings are part of the price of admission. They hurt, they swell sometimes, they itch but work wonders on arthritis. The more often you get stung the better generally.


----------

